# Outcross but not?



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Curious,
I just came across a stud listing. He is in just about every barrel racing incentive and currently being marketed as an "outcross". To me this means bringing blood from lines not typicaly marketed in that industry or not as well known yet...
This guy covers almost every big name...... 
One famous eagle who is Mr Jess Perry X One Famous Lady (Chicks Beduino)
This Dreams Flying who is Strawfly Special X Dashing Phoebe
Dash Ta Fame
Frenchmans Guy

To me this is anything but an outcross.... this is something bred specifically for the barrel pen...... possibly to start on the track but not an outcross by any means


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

To me, it means taking the popular bloodlines, and finding something else that compliments those lines.
Such as High Brow Cat lines. Extremely popular, and with good reason. Now they have found out the Duel Rey lines make a very good outcross. Same with Peptoboonsmal.

What I would LOVE to do, but it would take lots of $$$, is take an exceptional producing mare, and get her bred with some Doc's Hickory semen. Hope for a filly, and then cross on to High Brow Cat. That should be a cutting machine!!


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Zimalia22 said:


> To me, it means taking the popular bloodlines, and finding something else that compliments those lines.
> Such as High Brow Cat lines. Extremely popular, and with good reason. Now they have found out the Duel Rey lines make a very good outcross. Same with Peptoboonsmal.
> 
> What I would LOVE to do, but it would take lots of $$$, is take an exceptional producing mare, and get her bred with some Doc's Hickory semen. Hope for a filly, and then cross on to High Brow Cat. That should be a cutting machine!!


Exactly This stud is bred to the hilt with barrel racing bloodlines, not an outcross of any kind.
I actually really like a good Dual Rey! I helped start a few when I lived in Texas and once they got it they got it! lol


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

To me an outcross is what you two have said. Outcross would only make sense to me if what they mean is they are taking bloodlines for something like Barrel Racing and putting him on roping horse mares for some extra speed index (or something). Is there any indication that is the intent of how they are marketing him?


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Well considering he is marketed towards the barrel pen, in barrel racing incentives and is barrel bred and they word it exactly as "New outcross for the industry" I would say they have been misinformed on what outcross means. lol 
Their other big selling point is he is the only palomino son of the sire so


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like everyone has already said, for us QH people, an example outcross would be taking a running bred horse like that and crossing him on a cowbred mare. Crossing outside of discipline.
I wouldn't consider that stallion an outcross himself but maybe they were saying he would be a good outcross for a cowbred horse?
But like you said maybe they think it means something different.


----------

